# Google Earth-Red Butte research boundaries?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

On Google Earth it has boundaries for the Red Butte research area. I was wondering if thats the no hunting area only or if its more than the little area it says?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

There is some gray area on this one. I used to archery hunt Red Butte canyon and the research area has a fence around part of it. It seems it's only in the bottom of the canyon and if you stay higher on the benches you should be fine. 

The problem is I went up there last year thinking the only the research area was closed again but noticed there were no hunters around so I called DWR and got a game warden. They told me the research area basically emcompassed the whole canyon except for the upper mile end of it. That doesn't make sense since hikers can go up there without a problem. As a result I err and the safe side and leave the canyon alone altogether. Perhaps it's designated as water shed? I don't know.

I would make some calls and if someone tells you that you can hunt part of the canyon be sure to keep their contact info on you but to answer your question the research area itself isn't very big.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

From the extended archery course.

""Red Butte Canyon, a Research Natural Area, is located directly east of Salt Lake City and the University of Utah campus. Consisting of 7.25 square miles of watershed... As we move into the twenty-first century, there will be increasing pressure to understand the dynamics of ecological systems and man's impact on ecological processes. Maintained as a protected watershed, the Red Butte Canyon RNA provides a unique opportunity for addressing these important issues to human society and to the preservation of our environment..." Red Butte Canyon Research Natural Area is closed to hunting"


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Mountain Time said:


> From the extended archery course.
> 
> ""Red Butte Canyon, a Research Natural Area, is located directly east of Salt Lake City and the University of Utah campus. Consisting of 7.25 square miles of watershed... As we move into the twenty-first century, there will be increasing pressure to understand the dynamics of ecological systems and man's impact on ecological processes. Maintained as a protected watershed, the Red Butte Canyon RNA provides a unique opportunity for addressing these important issues to human society and to the preservation of our environment..." Red Butte Canyon Research Natural Area is closed to hunting"


Right...but the confusion is defining what those boundaries are.


----------

